# Scarby/Reddy 27Jun14...PB? No Way!



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

The Weather Bureau reckoned today's weather was going to be a cracker at Scarby/Redcliffe today&#8230; cold at the start, but pretty good all round.

Greg and I were all but on the water when Ron appeared on the scene, and pretty soon we were all headed in different directions&#8230; Greg East, me South and to tell you the truth, I didn't see where Ron headed.

As I passed Osbourne Point, I met up with Chris, another kayaker who informed me that he'd caught a long skinny fish with a good set of teeth&#8230; I assumed he meant a Long Tom, but I could have been mistaken, grinner or yellowtail pike also fit that description.

Greg, Ron and I, all on speaking terms on channel 9, updated our progress until I slipped around behind Redcliffe Point, where the radios lost contact.

On our last contact, I informed them that a Grinner was my only catch up till then.

What they didn't know was that by the time I'd almost reached the Green Zone, six of the buggers had taken a liking to the koolie!

In past years, I had reasoned that your day hadn't begun until a grinner hit the deck, and often good fish followed&#8230; seldom more than one or two grinners in a day's fishing.

There were quite a few likely spots along the fore-shores where I've previously caught good snapper and jew, and I visited all these areas right up to Scott's Point, but each time there was a tinnie occupying the place where I wished to fish, so carry on to the next spot.

At Redcliffe Point, my intentions were to troll up to the lifesavers' hut then troll back for a drift on the point&#8230; however, as I reached my turning point, I realised that a tinnie had just anchored on the point&#8230; so onwards and Southwards go I.

I had worked out a time slot in which I would like to place myself at a favoured spot, so I headed back Scarby way, and again all my fishy spots were already claimed, usually by a tinnie.

If nothing else, I was getting a bloody good paddle from all this&#8230; but&#8230; really!!!

As I approached the Southern reaches of Scarby, I heard Greg and Ron conversing, and not a lot of fish seemed to be coming over the side in those two kayaks.

I butted in on the conversation and informed them of my great catch&#8230; by this time, I'd upped the ante by another blasted grinner, and as my previously biggest grinner catch was last Monday when I caught six, they reckoned I'd got a new PB!

"Not bloody likely," says I... "that's a PW (Personal Worst!)."

So I get down to my favoured area and would you know it, there's a tinnie anchored so close to it, there's no way to drift through it without getting too close to them&#8230; so continue on and do a jewie run in the general area.

During my jewie run, I noticed that Gary (Sweed) had finally got out of bed and hit the water, so paddled over for a chat. That's when Greg informed me that he'd landed a snapper in the early hours of the morning.

Well&#8230; not being my day, the jewie run was a dismal failure, but it did produce a 37cm tailor that was slipped back to grow to a more meaningful size.

So I did a run along Flag Reef for zip, and finally got to do a little drift that yielded nothing as well, and decided I'd had enough and headed in.

But I didn't know that the Fishing Gods still had a bit of mirth left up their sleeves&#8230; I hadn't caught enough grinner!

So they arranged another to hook onto the koolie&#8230; the sneaky sods!

Bugger me! Eight grinner in one day!

We all hit the beach within minutes of each other, and it didn't take long for Greg to (smiling at the time) inform me that he'd out-snappered the Beekeeper!

At such a time, when does an innocent smile become a smirk? He'd probably call it the former, but the latter seemed more appropriate to my thinking.

But&#8230; as I told Ron later, there really was an upside to my catch&#8230; and in answer to his grinning, "Really? What could that be, Jim?"

"I did catch nine fish&#8230; nobody else caught that many&#8230; it's all in the numbers!"

I would like to have said it with more conviction, tho'.

PB? Not likely&#8230; PW!

Lookout, Pete&#8230; I might have to take over your name!

Cheers all&#8230; Jimbo







Ron, Greg, Chris & Gary


----------



## rumboz (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Jimbo

Your right mate it was a hard days fishing, but what a grate day it was.

The "long skinny fish with a good set of teeth" turned out to be a grinner, and there was quite a few out there today.

Good to meet you all today, and hope to see you guy out there again soon!

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Beekeeper said:


> and it didn't take long for Greg to (smiling at the time) inform me that he'd out-snappered the Beekeeper!


I see what you are doing Jim, you are trying to deflect the attention of the tinnies to someone else.

You were not out-snappered yesterday, and you were not out-snappered on my previous trip either.

Looks like you have caught another Grinner Jim.

Cheers Greg [appropriately smirking]


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Gee you must be grinning from ear to ear now Jim. Couldn't have happened to a better bloke, keep smiling mate hahaha


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey Jimbo 9 grinners-could have been a lot worse,could have been 9 turtles  so keep grinning.

Sorry Jim I mean't 8 grinners!

Not many fish about but a great day out on the water.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Nine reasons to smile. Not quick enough to say you were targeting them.....those old people get a bit slow. :lol:

You are a fismal dailure Jimbo. From TC to this. Ahhhhhh! 

BTW, Did I tell you they are reasonable to eat? :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

After I'd got the 6th one, I thought of you, Trev and the way you keep telling me that they're tasty... I would find great joy to put one in a box and snail-mail it to you for your enjoyment.

Don't mention it, Trev.

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pict ... B473%3B246

:lol: :lol:


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol, I fished brays by stinky last weekend, no sounder. We would start catching grinner as we drifted off the rock so we would restart the drift. The day before that I trolled from cotton tree to old woman and back and caught 9. Must have caught 20 of the bastards all weekend. I feel your pain jimbo.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

kayakone said:


> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=picture+of+painted+grinner&tbm=isch&imgil=KXUxe3ElFMR87M%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcTfu8WcuPK7v0i19Fh56t-9REu5iJ28LJ3pmWrDXKfqvOV0dj4_%253B526%253B286%253BQRONAwB6QAiNYM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Faustralianmuseum.net.au%25252Fimage%25252FA-Painted-Grinner-caught-at-Quakers-Hat-Bay&source=iu&usg=__5I2zYKyZyw-l7ppIuwtVDDoZqhY%3D&sa=X&ei=rymuU8qyF4OIkwXA1YFg&ved=0CCIQ9QEwAg&biw=1280&bih=586#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=SXbH493D60W5EM%253A%3B6ZyEP9HfTgzzcM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi1137.photobucket.com%252Falbums%252Fn520%252Ffishwrecked20%252Fpaintedgrinnercloseupfreofanatic-1.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Ffishwrecked.com%252Fforum%252Fid-please-17%3B473%3B246
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Ahhh I got one of these at the adder rock comp.. should of put it in the tally, never knew what it was till now. I went to put a toothy rig in its mouth and dropped it in the water.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

captaincoochin said:


> Lol, I fished brays by stinky last weekend, no sounder. We would start catching grinner as we drifted off the rock so we would restart the drift. The day before that I trolled from cotton tree to old woman and back and caught 9. Must have caught 20 of the bastards all weekend. I feel your pain jimbo.


You stealin' mah thunda, Bhoy???

Second thoughts... you can have the thunda, plus the lightning... I now relinquish all stakes to the Grinner Champ title!

'syours! 

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Nine reasons to smile. Not quick enough to say you were targeting them.....those old people get a bit slow. :lol: But I can liff heavy fings!
> 
> You are a fismal dailure Jimbo. From TC to this. Ahhhhhh!  you got the spelling all twisted, Trev... it should have read jismal dailure fimbo! ;-)
> 
> BTW, Did I tell you they are reasonable to eat? :lol:


 I bet you've never eaten one!

Glad to see you laughing again, but at poor old Jimbo's expense... shame on you!

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

krustayshen said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > and it didn't take long for Greg to (smiling at the time) inform me that he'd out-snappered the Beekeeper!
> ...


I shouldn't have talked to you at Bald Hills that day! It's coming back to haunt me! :lol:

Jimbo with a straight face!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Been having my fair share of grinnings too jimbo. scar by been quiet lately hey.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

wayneedden said:


> Been having my fair share of grinnings too jimbo. scar by been quiet lately hey.


Not wrong, Wayne... for me anyway.

Apparently there have been good tailor caught at night in the area, tho'... even they're pretty scarce during the day.

Cheers mate, Jimbo


----------



## CharlieK (Jun 30, 2014)

The longer Margate Boat Ramp is out of action the better. Keeps all the tinnies down the Scarborough end by the sound of it.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

The Council must be pouring some money into that rock-wall... I'd hate to be paying for it, although as a rate-payer, I guess I'm contributing to it, eh?

Guess you're right, Charlie... there seems to be a lot more tinnies at Scarby lately.

I caught one nice tailor on Wednesday, and before I could net it, there was a bloke in a tinnie right beside me casting away like crazy. I might take a photo of the next fellow who does that to me, and post it up on the forum.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Yup tailor around got a double hookup Wednesday, one on a koolie and one on a nuclear chicken. Keep your eyes peeled for diving birds, I also ended up seeing a few skoolie mackerel chase down my koolie. I spent the next while tossing slugs past that patch for Nada, but then ran a troll run and picked up a skoolie on a koolie which went for 65cm. Keep them hbs moving.
Wayno

PS.. that was a very fat tailor you hooked jimbo..happy fish.. and good to catch up.


----------

